# Seminar May 14th and 15th



## sjahq (May 2, 2005)

*World Judo Champion*, *Mike Swain*, will be in Perrysville, Ohio for a 2-day seminar on *Saturday and Sunday May 14th and 15th*, a few spaces are still available!

Cost is *$200* and _includes_ *housing* in bunk style cabins and all *meals*.

To reserve your spot send a *$50 non-refundable deposit* to:

*Shingitai Jujitsu Association (SJA)*​*P.O. Box 428*​*Perrysville, OH 44864*​​Or email: sjahq@aol.com for more information, or call John Saylor at SJA headquarters:​*(419)-938-6089*​


----------



## cashwo (Jun 7, 2005)

Not to stir any trouble but why is this post still here when mine got moved and I was sent a rather nasty email telling me to read the rules? I'm really not trying to cause a problem but I'm really curious on the difference between my post and this one.


----------

